# Which tractor would you buy?



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I'm considering a new tractor, I like New Holland and that's what I will buy. My question is would you purchase T6 175 or the T6 180. Basically 4 cylinder against the 6 cylinder. I bale hay. What is your opinion?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I always take a six cylinder over a four-cylinder. However the four-cylinder is cheaper to maintain and may give you better visibility out of your cab. I think it depends on what you value more, torque or visibility And probably a cheaper purchase price


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

If you bale with just the round baler in avatar, then either would fit the bill just fine. Will you do any tillage with the tractor?


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Some but, not much


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

kbhblazer said:


> I'm considering a new tractor, I like New Holland and that's what I will buy. My question is would you purchase T6 175 or the T6 180. Basically 4 cylinder against the 6 cylinder. I bale hay. What is your opinion?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'd favour the T6 180 . 6 cyl will not work as hard and, though a bit more thirsty you may save in repairs due to less stress on the motor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Either would work well, it would come down to which one "penciled out" the best for me.....


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

6 cylinder hands down. Probably use less fuel on heavier work


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a t6.155 & a t6.160(4 cylinder). The 155 rides better (longer wheelbase) and has bigger fuel tank. The 160 feels more powerful and with the supersteer front is way more maneuverable.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

thx


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I sure recommend the 6 cylinder. It never fails, you find bigger machinery and you can't add power later. It is easier to do small jobs with a big tractor then big jobs with a small tractor. I have a 7710 II Ford, which is a nice tractor, but I wish it was bigger. Hope this helps!


----------

